# Taper Jig



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

I am working on this valet (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/19902). I need a taper jig ( I think) to cut the sides from 3" to 1 1/2". Any suggestions on how to build a taper jig or make these cuts with my TS? I was thinking of free handing a piece of scrap, but would like something adjustable to be able to use in the future for other project that need a taper cut. How do y'all solve this delima?

D Haden

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

Last time I noticed one was less than 20USD at Rockler.com


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I built one based on the plan presented by Charles Neil … works GREAT !!! ... and is fully adjustable + VERY SAFE … AND quite easy to build. Nothing but some scraps & a few knobs & threaded rod for hold downs. It can be built in a few hours, and should last a lifetime.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

http://www.plansnow.com/taperjig.html <<<<<< I built one similar to this one. Works great.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

A taper jig is the quickest if you do tapered cuts from time to time. Another way to do the taper if its a one time thing for you is to mark out the tapered line, cut the piece with a circular saw, or jig saw, about 1/32 or so outside the line. Then take a straight edge like a piece of 3/4 straight stock and clamp it right on the line then use a router and trim bit with the bearing on top of the cutter to clean up the cut.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's a real nice one by a fellow LJ http://lumberjocks.com/projects/43389


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas. I will get back to here with my solution.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

here's a really simple, cheap alternative. just get a piece of melamine or mdf (both 3/4") for a sled that is 2-3" wider, and at least 2-3" longer, than the unfinished workpiece. set the fence so that the sled just fits between the blade and the fence. double side tape the workpiece to the (melamine or mdf) sled with the cut marks lined up with the sled edge that is adjacent to the TS blade. push the sled, making sure that it hugs the fence. no damage to the sled and the workpiece is safely cut. easy way to rip long tapers without spending $200 on a tapering jig.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is the one I made. Works well for me…....http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59147


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

DHaden,

I built a taper jig (I call it a taper sled) that is like the one that was provided in the link above from plansnow.com. My sled was concieved by an artical that I found in shop notes many years ago. This type of tapering jig is a bit different than your typical hinged taper jig. The one that is shown in the plansnow.com link and the one that I am referring to (i.e. the one that I built) allows you to cut a taper on all 4 faces of a table leg (for example). The leg starts off square. You can also use this jig to make a taper like the typical hinged taper jig but it is a bit different to set up and over-kill for the standard taper cut.

The typical hinged taper jig is easy to make and I have made several on an as needed basis. I would recommend that you use this wonderful web site (i.e. lumber jocks) to find some examples and then just make a quick jig that will meet your needs. Sorry that I can not provide you with a photo of what I am talking about.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I got one at Sears 12 beans discounted! Maybe you can catch the same deal.


----------

